# Uber 5 star joke



## Yokie (Dec 5, 2017)

Found a article on the topic but it don’t clearly state what the solution is.., it’s just frustrating. This is my only source of income at the moment I think the rating system should be removed and it should only be known for if the pax want to or not.


----------



## JoeK333 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ratings are not that big of a deal. Be courteous, pleasant, talk when your passenger wants to talk, be silent when they don't. Do this and over time your ratings will be fine.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yokie said:


> Found a article on the topic but it don't clearly state what the solution is.., it's just frustrating. This is my only source of income at the moment I think the rating system should be removed and it should only be known for if the pax want to or not.


Found an article of what topic? A solution for what problem ?


----------



## Yokie (Dec 5, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Found an article of what topic? A solution for what problem ?


It was no solution yet is the problem. And yes I will do that, more talk when they want and be silent when they want. No political topics, opinions, thoughts, just a driving miss daisy robot hahaha.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hu


Yokie said:


> It was no solution yet is the problem. And yes I will do that, more talk when they want and be silent when they want. No political topics, opinions, thoughts, just a driving miss daisy robot hahaha.


Huh?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Huh?


Yep.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Yokie said:


> Found a article on the topic but it don't clearly state what the solution is.., it's just frustrating. This is my only source of income at the moment I think the rating system should be removed and it should only be known for if the pax want to or not.


Have you agreed to be rated by unqualified raters? It's felt like being back-stabbed by a dark force out from nowhere in this universe.


----------

